# Toyota ESP 9000 or AmayaXT



## canchi (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi, 
I am hoping to buy either an Amaya XT or a Toyota ESP 9000. Does anyone have info or opinion on either? I also need a
very inexpensive software what do you guys recommend?
Im very familiar with all the major design programs if that helps.

thanks


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

For me Amaya hands down.
If you grow, so can you equipment. We have added heads to our systems, that was perfect timing.
Also in 4 years of ownership, only had 1 service call from a tech. 
Their phone support can probably walk you through alot seeing as is computer driven.

Not to mention that the amayas can go where you go. We take ours on the road in our 18' concession trialer and then back in the shop.

pm me if you need any questions answered.


----------



## canchi (Jun 23, 2008)

What about a Happy Voyager HCS-1201 with LCD, 1 head 12 needles?

thanks


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

I am pretty sure you can add the Toyota machines together in a network as well as your company grows,
same as with the Amayas.


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

The Toyota 9000 is definitely expandable. I own the 9100net which is the networked version of it, and in the future when you needed more capacity, just get a nother unit and another unit ...and with just a LAN cable, you can be running multiple heads a one time or running multiple different designs at one time. Its just a matter of preference. Both are good and dependable units, you'd have to actually operate each one and make the decision based on your comfort level.


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

I know the amaya has 16 needle head. and The extra cones you can leave on there can make a big difference.


----------



## Birdysboy (Jul 10, 2008)

You might look at a SWT also


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

We have been using Toyota machines since about 1992. We currently have a ESP 9000, and it works great. We taken ours on the road a few times, and fits neatly into my minivan. We use the Data Stitch software for setting up names, and adding lettering to stock designs at shows; connects directly to the 9000, and have it installed on both my laptop & desktop computers. Just move the USB key from desktop to laptop when we go on the road. We've had 4 different models over the past years, and had to make only 1 call for tech support, and that issue was resolved over the phone within 5 minutes.


----------



## canchi (Jun 23, 2008)

"fdsales" how much for the Data Stitch software and can I use it for digitizing? 

Toyota it is...................... thanks to everyone I love this site.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

We have 2 Amayas and we love them. The things I like most about the Amayas is there are no tension knobs. It uses an automated tension system and our previous brother was always having to have the tension adjusted. And the sewing head is small and rounded so we can sew on just about anything. We have sewn on things as small as hair ribbons and things as large as soft sided luggage and boat covers. We started out with the original Amaya and added another one two years later, then later traded both of them in for the new XTs and have never had a single service call.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

The Amaya is one of the fastest machines but it does require a dedicated computer. Is training and tech support equally available? Amaya does have a users group which could be very helpful:

FreeLists / Amaya Users


----------



## fdsales (Jul 1, 2007)

canchi said:


> "fdsales" how much for the Data Stitch software and can I use it for digitizing?
> 
> Toyota it is...................... thanks to everyone I love this site.


There are several different packages, and the more expensive packages will do digitizing. Check them out @ Datastitch.


----------



## Jorge4087 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi,
I would definately go with Toyota, Amaya only has 1 more needle which is not much of a difference. I don't like the electronic tensions on the Amayas, I have a customer that can't get it right to do 3D puff embroidery. Toyota is a Japanese machine which has been been manufactured by Tajima since the 9000, one of the best machines out there. Hope this helps, good luck with your decision.

By the way, I am service tech for embroidery machines. PM if you have any other questions,
Jorge


----------



## MagnumGrafX (Nov 6, 2007)

Not knowing nothing about embroidery I bought an Amaya, jumped right in & have had zero issues, very friendly to work with, the software package I bought does all the digitizing within it, most times simple designs may only need a tweek or two. Been going strong for 2 years now & am ready for another machine...just can't keep up getting to much work, something I thought would be part time extra money has turned into 2 full time jobs.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have to agree with MagnumGrafX. I got my first one after using a small Brother machine for about 6 months. I had originally gotten the Brother for my own personal things and then everyone would see the things I had done and wanted this or that so I started selling items. I just couldn't keep up with the little Brother so I went with the Amaya. After 2 years I couldn't keep up with just one, so I bought a second one, then 2 years later traded them both in for the new Amaya XTs and they have always been so easy to use and maintain. There is service support for them, but I have never had to use it. I do the routine maintenance and have never had any other issues with any of my machines. I have not used the Toyota so I can not tell you how well they work or how easy they are to use, but I can definitely tell you that my Amayas have been really great machines and really easy to use and maintain.


----------



## lalove (Aug 16, 2007)

I have no experience with the AMayaXt as I am a dedicated toyota user. Been using their machines since 2003 and have had no problems with this machine. To sweeten the deal Pantograms the supplier I brought the machines from has a training school in tampa as well as online 24 7 support.

Machines are portable will go anywhere with you with minimum effort


----------



## Prinsz (Oct 6, 2008)

Dear Jorge, 

I have 2 choices cause the techs are neir:
Amaya xt or Meistergram pro 1500
What is your opinion as a tech?
The other brands are 2 far away I live in Holland and the service on the meistergram is great according to other customers. Not what I'v neen hearing from the US.

Thanx in addition


----------



## franzzz1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Meistergram are actually Chinese clones of the Toyota Machine. IF ( and this is a big IF ) the materials and parts of these machines are as good in quality as the Toyotas, it might perform as good. Good tech support does not necessarily equate to good choice. In a business endeavor, if your machine is out of service more time than not, then however excellent their tech support is, you are not making money during those times when your machine is being serviced ! Personally i have not tried the Meistergram, but i can swear by the Toyota ESP9100 machines...they just keep on running, as long as you keep to the scheduled oiling specified in the operating manual...make sure you get the latest firm ware though, its a lot better than the old one ! Good luck in your choice.


----------



## anthonyckm (Feb 11, 2010)

well dealer of embroidery machines for different countries has their own ways of selling their product.


----------



## Jperez0621 (Apr 27, 2011)

Which embroidery machine is able to do 3d embroidery
Can any body please let me know


----------



## Jperez0621 (Apr 27, 2011)

I must say their is a lot of knowlodge here thanks to all. I will be back soon


----------



## oreo (Jan 15, 2008)

I have had a Toyota for 11 years, LOVE IT, I did just buy an additional machine it was used from a friend s I knew what I was getting its an SWF I've had really good luck with it as well.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

the toyota single heads are ESP 9100 and 9000 are actually made by Tajima , Toyota doenst make or support the single head units , they only make the larger machines. 

Anthony


----------

